# CC fish attractor



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I picked up a map of Caesars Creek from corp of engineers that shows 2 fish attrractor in the cove of the indian mound. Does anybody know what the attractors are made of? Somebody told me one was a huge pile of heavy equipment tires. Anybody ever heard that?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I was told the same thing about the tires. I looked for them with the sonar but I'm guessing they are all silted in and probably show up as a hump. Just my guess, if anyone knows more about this please add. If they are there wouldn't this be a great place for cat fishing???

ML


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if the water is clear enough an underwater camera will tell you if they are tires, if they are it will tell you what make also


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Not sure on the fish attractors but did get stopped by the Ohio DNR fish survey guy on Sunday. He asked what the creel limit should be on Sunfish in CC if they put one on them. I said who the heck actually goes out and just fishes for Sunfish. The survey was a joke and just another great showing by the Ohio DNR. The guy was nice and I did feel bad for him trying to get fish surveys from guys on the main lake in gale force winds that day.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

We were stopped by the fish survey guy as well asking about sunfish daily bag limits as well as a minimum length on bass. We also heard the ODNR is planing on making Caesars Creek a "trophy muskie" lake. Not sure what that means and how they go about doing that, but the survey guy was saying the only fish they are concerned about on Caesars is going to be the muskie. Also the survey guy never did ask to see our fishing license which I thought that should of been one of the questions?

As far as the fishing on Sunday once we found an area out of the wind we managed 9 bass 7 LM and 2 SM (nothing really big 12-14 inches) 2 really nice saugeye and more sheephead than we cared to count. One was at least 15 lbs. Biggest sheephead I have seen out of lake other than Erie. All were caught on shad colored crankbaits.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

There was talk with the DNR about making CC a test lake for a size limit on Muskie. As far as I know it was put on the back burner for later concideration after more research was done on it. I don't think there will be a Muskie size limit anytime soon. 

I would be careful in saying things like the ODNR only cares about Muskie at CC. Not sure why you were told that but from my knowledge the ODNR has not taken a single minded approach to the fish in CC. If so there would be a size limit. 

If everyone that catches a muskie would practice catch and release, CC is a lake that is quite capable of becoming a trophy lake (lake that produces above average fish) all by itself without any regulations. 

If anyone has any further questions on this particular subject we would be glad to try and answer them. 

Thanks

Jarrod
Southwest Ohio Muskie Assc.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am only c&r and would love to see them set limits on everything. Too many people just not at cc keep dinks of all species of fish. I just recently got a boat cant wait to start muskie fishing. Dont know much about them but I will do my best to figure it out. My only question is summer months bad time for them or is the bite good all year


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been catching nothing but 5# plus sheephead the last week and a half while saugeye fishing. They are getting as bad as the carp in there I think. Have yet to hook into a big muskie but I've had some follows.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey now...I fish for sunfish w/ that sole intention many times during the year!
They taste better'n crappie! Crappie's all mushy compared to bluegills.
I'm curious as to why you think the survey is a joke? Same questions they always use to determine what's being caught as I used 30 yrs ago when I was in college.
Cordon,the job of the survey guy is not to check licenses,just to get info on what they're catching.Because it's the law you have to show your license to anyone who asks but the creel guys can't enforce anything as they are not authorized to do so...usually just college kids. Man,was there a cutie doing the survey out at Cowan a few weeks ago!


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

MuskieLuv said:


> If everyone that catches a muskie would practice catch and release, CC is a lake that is quite capable of becoming a trophy lake (lake that produces above average fish) all by itself without any regulations.


Why would people keep them? I didn't think they were suppose to be good. Seems like a silly fish to target for food when you can go multiple trips without a fish.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Tall cool one said:


> Cordon,the job of the survey guy is not to check licenses,just to get info on what they're catching.Because it's the law you have to show your license to anyone who asks but the creel guys can't enforce anything as they are not authorized to do so...usually just college kids. Man,was there a cutie doing the survey out at Cowan a few weeks ago!


No, I wasn't saying he should enforce anything. I just think you would get "real" results targeting the fisherman who are out there to actually fish. Not some family out there with there kids just throwing a night crawler over the side of the boat. I just think actually asking the "fisherman" their opinion and not everyone out there with a fishing pole would yield better and more accurate results.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

At times, where the 2 roads come together with the creek channel right off the southern point can be good...Roscoe


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

As can be the bridge that's submerged in Indian Mound. I'm not going to give up any GPS coordinates or anything, but it looks amazing with a SI sonar.


----------



## macdaddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Where is Indian Mound?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

IMalt, 

Summer is a good time, just need to watch the water temps. When they get close to the 80deg and over mark we lay off of fishing for them untill it cools. They have a hard time recovering after the fight in the hot water and they usually die. Go to soma56.com and you can get info on Muskie fishing and when our club meetings are. You can get any info you want at our meetings. 

Most people keep the Muskie because it is the biggest fish they have ever caught and want to put it on the wall. I think few ever eat them. I understand wanting to keep a trophy fish but just remember that Muskies do not make a good mount because of the oils that come out of the fish over time. A better choice would be a replica or just a good picture and then you have a chance at catching an even bigger Ski in the years to come. 

ML


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I view muskie the same as I do sheep head and carp. Fun to catch but that is it. I only keep crappie, perch and saugeye for the table and I only keep enough for a meal. Some people fill up the live wells and many of those fish do not get eaten.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

For some reason I always thought the attractors were rocks wound in fence. Seem to have saw these in some areas on the bank.... Lake Logan... near the boat Ramp in the middle of the lake. When ya mark the structures... at least from my experiance... they go straight up level out and drop


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

The attractors at CJ Brown are simply about a dozen pilings that were driven in the ground near each other. There's about 6-7 of them in various places. I don't think there are any in the indian mound cove. The main fish attractors in there are the schools of shad that bunch up in there in the spring and late fall.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Tall cool one said:


> Hey now...I fish for sunfish w/ that sole intention many times during the year!
> They taste better'n crappie! Crappie's all mushy compared to bluegills.
> I'm curious as to why you think the survey is a joke?


My man. 

Thanks for the post too. I've always wondered why these guys never checked anything.

Out of curiosity, what do you guys think would be a good number for a creel limit on gills? In the south, it is often as high as 50 per person, but we don't have the same fishery up here. I was thinking thirty would be pretty reasonable, as I dont see many serious bluegill fishermen out there very often. It seems the crappie are much more heavily pressured.


----------

